# if you had watched you would know it now.



## FlyingBird

*'if you have watched you would know it know' *cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?
i am not sure if this sentence is correct in english, but i guess you understand what i want to say.

is it correct to say:

*izleseydin bilecektin*

or

*izleseydin bilirdin*

or they are both correct?


----------



## adelan

If + Past Perfect + Would Have + V3 is used for unreal past happenings, therefore it should be "if you *had* watched you would *have *know*n* it"

In Turkish, although 1-1 translation of the sentence is "İzlemiş olsaydın, bilecektin", it is not used commonly. Your suggestions are both correct, second one is more common.


----------



## CocoG

There are many possibilities, depending on what you intend to mean. Some of them are:

1. If you had watched it, you would have known. → _But they didn't watch it and they didn't know (in the past). Hypothetical._

2. If you had watched it, you would know. → _But they didn't watch it and they don't know (now). Hypothetical._

3. If you have watched it, you would know. → _For instance, t__he person you're talking to claims that they've watched it, and you think that if they have really watched it, they would know. You probably suspect that they haven't watched it. There are other possible situations to use this structure, which is not hypothetical like the first two utterances. _


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

*"izleseydin bilirdin"* could actually mean "If you have watched it, you would know." or "If you had watched it, you would know"
If you had watched it, you would have known.= İzlemiş olaydın bilirdin.

*izleseydin bilecektin= You don't know about it. You should regret not watching it because if you did, you would now.

You probably want to to use "İzleseydin bilirdin."
*


----------



## CocoG

_"*İzlediysen *bilirdin."_ would be my choice for _"If you have watched it, you would know."_ rather than _"*İzleseydin *bilirdin."_


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

CocoG said:


> _"*İzlediysen *bilirdin."_ would be my choice for _"If you have watched it, you would know."_ rather than _"*İzleseydin *bilirdin."_



Normally we would say" _*İzlediysen bilirsin*"_


----------



## CocoG

_"İzlediysen bilirdin; ama bilmiyorsun. Demek ki izlememişsin."_ sounds OK to me. Another possibility: _"İzlemişsen bilirdin, ..."_


----------



## adelan

I regret to inform you that we use "İzlediysen" if we are not sure about the past: "İzlediysen bana anlat" since we cannot use "izleseydin" here. Therefore, if we are sure about the unreal past, we surely say "İzleseydin bilirdin" instead of "izlediysen".


----------



## srhat

Maybe "izlemiş olsaydın şu an (onu) biliyor olacaktın." if it is crucial to give the exact meaning


----------

